# Left Over Pizza, crispy crust, on the stove top



## HDRock (Dec 10, 2012)

If you have ever nuked, Left over Pizza, you know it's kinda mushy.
In the past some times, I would heat up the oven ,nuke the pizza for a minute or so then put it in the oven for 5 to 7 min, and would be nice and crispy on the bottom, now I nuke it, then just put it on a piece of heavy duty tin foil, on the stove top for 3 to 5 min depending how hot it is.
No need to heat oven, you can pick up the foil and put it on a plate,with out burning fingers, I only heat up a couple pieces at a time. Mmm, Mmmm, good


----------



## pen (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright, so I understand it's not easy to share pizza with internet folks, but would a teaser pic have killed ya???? 

Moved the thread over to the inglenook.

pen


----------



## HDRock (Dec 10, 2012)

pen said:


> Alright, so I understand it's not easy to share pizza with internet folks, but would a teaser pic have killed ya????
> 
> Moved the thread over to the inglenook.
> 
> pen


That's fine I wasn't sure where to post  it.
How'd you know I was having it tonight 
Best I can do ,last two pieces


----------



## pen (Dec 10, 2012)

cruel, just plain cruel


----------



## pgmr (Dec 11, 2012)

This works well on the kitchen stove in a skillet as well.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 11, 2012)

Never thought of this! I have made pork n beans but never re-heated pizza, never even occured to me - brilliant!

I like to cook potatoes on the coals in my stove. Roll them in oil and kosher salt, double wrap them in foil and throw them in. During Hurricane Sandy, it was everynight, white or sweet, they are always good!


----------



## nate379 (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one that thinks left over pizza should be eaten cold?  I think it tastes terrible warmed up.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 12, 2012)

In college we pizza, hot or cold with yellow mustard. Not sure why we put mustard on it but don't knock it until you try it, it is way better than it sounds, I swear.  Something about that vinegary taste of the mustard with the tomatoey taste of the sauce, YUM! My husband leaves the room, he just won't even look at it  i've got some left over pizza I made last night, I may just have to heat it on the stove and bring out the mustard!


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 12, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Never thought of this! I have made pork n beans but never re-heated pizza, never even occured to me - brilliant!
> 
> I like to cook potatoes on the coals in my stove. Roll them in oil and kosher salt, double wrap them in foil and throw them in. During Hurricane Sandy, it was everynight, white or sweet, they are always good!


 

Sounds good.  We have had sliced potatoes and onions with butter, salt and pepper.  Layer them and wrap in foil and throw it on the coals.  It was part of a camping meal a friend showed us.


----------



## FanMan (Dec 12, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I guess I'm the only one that thinks left over pizza should be eaten cold?


 
Only for breakfast...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm a cold pizza fan...Actually room temperature!  Back in the partying days when the Domino's guy would have to come in the apartment and wake me up so I could pay (30 minute delivery is way to long after 30 beers), I would just leave it on the table and finish it when I woke up!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 12, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I guess I'm the only one that thinks left over pizza should be eaten cold? I think it tastes terrible warmed up.


 
Left over pizza is just breakfast in the morning . . . best served up cold.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya, leftover Chinese chicken wings and pizza are best cold. I do sometimes put pizza in the toaster oven- just heat on a low setting and it heats through


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 12, 2012)

As i posted last night, i did it - i just took a pic of my left over pizza heated up on the stove top - with yellow mustard as I ate in college. Seriously, just try it, it is GOOD!


----------



## pen (Dec 12, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> As i posted last night, i did it - i just took a pic of my left over pizza heated up on the stove top - with yellow mustard as I ate in college. Seriously, just try it, it is GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Blasphemy! At least use a good spicy brown 

All kidding aside, that's a lot better topping for pizza than the ranch dressing or blue cheese that I see so many folks (of which most don't need any extra calories) smearing all over a perfectly good slice.

BTW, thanks for sharing the pic of the goods unlike someone else I know 

Homemade pizza?

pen


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, homemade pizza, dough from scratch, baked on an old but well seasoned pizza stone.  The ONLY reason there is yellow mustard in my house is for hot dogs, using it to smear on pork to hold my rub before I smoke it and pizza.  Everything else is stone ground. Heck, i own a $30 jar of Pommery French stone ground made from some 18th century recipe. Worth every penny if you are a mustard lover


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 13, 2012)

$30 jar of mustard...Now that's hoity toity right there!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Yes, homemade pizza, dough from scratch, baked on an old but well seasoned pizza stone. The ONLY reason there is yellow mustard in my house is for hot dogs, using it to smear on pork to hold my rub before I smoke it and pizza. Everything else is stone ground. Heck, i own a $30 jar of Pommery French stone ground made from some 18th century recipe. Worth every penny if you are a mustard lover


 
Perhaps a trip here would be worth it if you like mustard . . . been around for over 100 years and four generations.

http://www.rayesmustard.com/history.php?osCsid=8ujlin6dijk93cv7vdk7e85oa3


----------



## pen (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Jake,  not sure how large the market is for this, but it's just plain a good brown mustard that's a bit spicy, not killer hot that I love.

http://www.amazon.com/Mister-Mustar...F8&qid=1355414175&sr=8-1&keywords=Mr.+Mustard






While I've never put it directly on pizza, I have made honey mustard and put it on chicken, then put that on the pizza under the cheese.

pen


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Perhaps a trip here would be worth it if you like mustard . . . been around for over 100 years and four generations.
> 
> http://www.rayesmustard.com/history.php?osCsid=8ujlin6dijk93cv7vdk7e85oa3



Not sure how I've missed this mustard in my life so THANKS for the link - they have all sorts of stuff I know I would love!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 13, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> $30 jar of mustard...Now that's hoity toity right there!



Yeah, I know but there are very FEW things I splurge on, first being only Cocoran Jump boots, second being Le Creuset cookware and lastly, weird food/spices/condiments. Everything else is mostly from flea markets and auctions. Simple folk and proud  i only have this iPad because my bosses sent it to me as a thank you gift for a training program I developed. I'm not into gadgets either, unless they are for cooking/smoking (meat)/wood cutting 

Pommery mustard used to be $10 but thanks to our government, for whatever reason, they now tax the heck out of it so importers pass the tariffs on the consumer. Its in a pretty cool earthen crock though. It's all over the web if you want to get one yourself. My favorite way to use it is a teaspoon or so  mixed into fresh steamed green beans, YUMMY!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 13, 2012)

HDRock said:


> If you have ever nuked, Left over Pizza, you know it's kinda mushy.
> In the past some times, I would heat up the oven ,nuke the pizza for a minute or so then put it in the oven for 5 to 7 min, and would be nice and crispy on the bottom, now I nuke it, then just put it on a piece of heavy duty tin foil, on the stove top for 3 to 5 min depending how hot it is.
> No need to heat oven, you can pick up the foil and put it on a plate,with out burning fingers, I only heat up a couple pieces at a time. Mmm, Mmmm, good


I did this last winter and it worked great with a nice crispy crust and took little time..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 13, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> $30 jar of mustard...Now that's hoity toity right there!


I hear it's the cat's ass so I doubt you'd like it lol 

Ray


----------



## pen (Dec 15, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> i just took a pic of my left over pizza heated up on the stove top - with yellow mustard as I ate in college. Seriously, just try it, it is GOOD!


 
It felt sacrilegious, but I liked it! Wife and one of the boys ate it that way too. Seems very strange, but it is surprisingly good. That second piece, and the the 3rd unseen one, received "French's Treatment" as well.

Who woulda thunk it   Thanks!


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmmmm....  Love pizza, check.... Love mustard, check....  Guess I'm gonna have to try it.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 15, 2012)

See I told you guys, it is REALLY good as gross as it sounds. Thanks for being brave and trying it


----------

